# Intro and a little victory to share



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I kinda started posting without actually introducing myself. Sorry  Anyway, I'm Marie and my dog is Riot. He is about 13 months now, very silly, but wonderful in every way. My husband bought him for me as a wedding present after I begged and begged and picked out the litter. Hubby just wrote the check  I've done competitive OB but I am determined to expand my horizons. Riot's sire is a conformation champ, but his mom is on the field side of things. So we ended up with a very handsome boy who is super smart. My goals (I like to think big) are to get an OTCH and at least a SH. I would love to get a MH, but I'm not sure yet if Riot will have that ability. Remains to be seen.

Since I'm currently in Nursing school, I'm a bit behind on training, but we have recently started working on some three handed casting. We spent about three session with me throwing, him holding the sit, and then me casting. But today, after a few thrown bumpers, I decided to move to having a right and left bumper already on the ground. So I put them out, brought him between and sat him. I gave a right cast and OVER........ pause pause pause, Riot's brain working..... and then he dove at it! I was so excited and I'm sure everyone in the park thought I was nuts running around with him. And then I replaced the bumper and did a left OVER and he thought a sec and went for it!!! We danced around some more and I threw a fun bumper for him. It was the best feeling and I didn't have anyone to share it with. So I'm sharing with you all. Nothing big, but it felt good and it felt like a win. Now, tomorrow we may go out and he will have no idea what's going on. But I know he can do it. And so we push forward... 

Hope to have more victory dances to share soon regardless :banana: 

And since I have no idea how to make a banner, here is just a picture of him doing a fun water retrieve and a pre-water picture.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. It sounds like you have a very talented young dog, handsome too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is beautiful  And I love it when they 'get' something - I do victory dances as well.

Welcome to the forum.
I do obedience, agility, field and rally and really enjoy our extended training groups - hope you will too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! 
Welcome to the board! Hope to see you in all sections of the forum, especially this one.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome! Victory dancer here as well. Handsome Boy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He's a good looking boy !!! Looks like a lot of fun to have around. Congrats on the successful training session, I think he has a great career ahead of him. You got to love those Topbrass dogs !!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your Riot is precious! And his look reminds me a lot of my first golden, Baxter, who was the same type breeding - Topbrass field bred mom and a conformation champ dad (Pekay). Oh how I miss that dog. Your description of Riot breaks my heart, same thing as Baxter, pretty and oh, so smart. I will love hearing your stories about Riot, please post more photos, it makes me happy to see his face!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photo, and congrats on having something to dance about! Hope to hear more from you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love seeing the dancing bananas! Welcome to the forum, I hope you find it as enjoyable and informative as I do. Riot is beautiful...And I love his name.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! And for all the compliments on Riot. He has a major complex, but I try to keep him humble  

I'm really interested to see how much natural ability he has in the field, considering that he is a show/field cross. I wasn't sure that's what I wanted in the beginning, but he is a perfect mix of "go" and "chill." Speaking of field/show crosses, hotel4dogs, I think I saw that you are breeding Tito to "Janet" under Topbrass. Janet is Riot's dam as well. Those should be some AWESOME pups! 

Nolefan, I'm going to try and scrounge up some pictures from his birthday, just for you 

Hope everyone gets to enjoy a day off tomorrow filled with lots of good dog training!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking a MH and maybe play with some of that other stuff. Everybody I know tells me that HT stuff is the most fun for the pup and them. Enjoy your FIREBALL!!
Jim


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

marsh mop said:


> I'm thinking a MH and maybe play with some of that other stuff. Everybody I know tells me that HT stuff is the most fun for the pup and them. Enjoy your FIREBALL!!
> Jim


Haha! I would actually LOVE LOVE LOVE to run a Derby or Qual, but I don't think I've got enough dog for that. Not sure about MH either. The other problem is that I know enough about OB to train mostly on my own. On the other hand, I need a bunch of help with field. And the fact that I got in a huge argument with my husband yesterday while training which means I might have lost my bird-boy... :doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the board! He is really cute, I always find it interesting to see how the show/field crosses do! Looking forward to hearing lots more!


----------

